# Uso de fuente AT/ATX como "banco de puertos USB de carga"



## juliangp (Feb 9, 2017)

Hola buenas tardes.

Como resultado de lo caro que son los ca*R*gadores de celulares de alta corriente (aprox. 1.3A) se me vino a la cabeza utilizar una vieja fuente AT que tengo tirada por ahí y utilizar su salida de 5V de unos supuestos 40A, para conectarla a digamos unos 20 O 15 puertos USB, de manera que se puedan cargar varios celulares/tablets al mismo tiempo y a una buena velocidad de carga según el dispositivo lo permita. Ahora bien, me surgieron algunas dudas respecto a la seguridad de hacer tal cargador casero: Es lo suficientemente estable y regulada la salida de 5V de estas fuentes? Que otro tipo de riesgo tendría para los dispositivos que se van a cargar?, además teniendo en cuenta que es una fuente AT (en mi caso) , es seguro encenderla con los dispositivos ya conectados?

Saludos


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 9, 2017)

Según la norma el voltaje no puede variar más del 5%, eso significa que tienes 4,75V~5.25V, de lo que no debes preocuparte por que la especificación USB es igual respecto a la variación del voltaje.

No deberías tener tantos problemas por que el dispositivo debe incluir medios de protección internos ante transitorios por la especificación o de lo contrario no podría usar el logotipo de USB.

Recuerda agregar protección para la fuente con un fusible, nunca sabes cuando un cable en mal estado puede hacer de las suyas. Desconozco cuanto demanda lo de QuickCharge.


----------



## juliangp (Feb 9, 2017)

Gracias por la pronta respuesta! Perfecto entonces lo realizaré al proyecto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

Las fuentes AT a veces , o en general  , necesitan una carga mínima en los 5 V para regular adecuadamente


----------



## juliangp (Feb 9, 2017)

Cuanta corriente aproximadamente? Tengo algunas resistencias de 10Ω 5W de metal-film que me mandaron como free samples, supongo que con 4 estas en serie sera suficiente (?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2017)

Si , o de 100 , fijate


----------



## miguelus (Feb 11, 2017)

Buenos días.

Los cargadores USB tienen un conexionado un tanto peculiar...

Tienes que unir los dos Pines centrales del Conector USB (Data + y Data -)

Ahora tienes que poner una Resistencia de 68KΩ entre la salida Positiva de 5Voltios y la los Pines centrales.

Otra Resistencia de 56KΩ entre la salida Negativa y los Pines centrales...



Los valores de las Resistencias pueden diferir, pero con estos valores funciona perfectamente.

Sal U2


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2017)

miguelus dijo:


> Los valores de las Resistencias pueden diferir, pero con estos valores funciona perfectamente.


 

Difieren según marca , en algunos casos para que no sean compatibles


----------



## juliangp (Feb 11, 2017)

Muy buena data, gracias! La verdad no lo sabía y eso me supone una respuesta a por qué cuando uno dispone de buena corriente y buenos cables el celular aún sigue diciendo que se esta cargando de manera lenta. Alguno sabe la configuración para las marcas conocidas? Digamos LG, Motorola o Lenovo, Samsung, etc.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2017)

Recorré el foro y lo vas a encontrar


----------



## dUBBAIN (Feb 11, 2017)

Hola buenas a todos, tengo una fuente atx que esta sin uso por el momento porque la cambie por una mas grande y esta me quedo tirada.. como compro cargadores y todos se terminan rompiendo en la parte del terminal usb que va a la entrada de celular ya me canse de comprarlos, y queria experimentar un poco con esta fuente a ver que salia, pero me surgieron muchas dudas que se las comento abajo.

1- como sabe el celular cuando la bat esta al 100% que tiene que dejar de cargar? osea de tirar voltaje y amperios, ese circuito esta en el celular o en el cargador?

2- el cable rojo de 5v a 30A (segun mi fuente) dicen que el dispositivo va a pedir de la fuente los amperios que consume.. pero de ser asi, si tengo 30A la bateria de mi dispositivo celular va a tomar esos 30A? como regularia eso?  

3- seguida de la anterior, supongamos que quiero cargara 2A del cable que tira 30A como regulo eso? lo hace el cable usb ? o como?

4- veo un cable que dice 5Vsb que por lo que tengo entendido es para stand by y tira 2,5A viene especial para uso de cargador (seria mejor llevarlo a 1.5A..).. puedo usar el +5Vsb si es de stand by para cargar?

bueno esas fueron mis dudas si es posible que las contesten en forma ordenada como lo puse para evitar marearme con todo esto! jaja ojala me saquen todas mis dudas gracias desde ya al que me responda.


----------



## miguelus (Feb 12, 2017)

dUBBAIN dijo:


> Hola buenas a todos, tengo una fuente atx que esta sin uso por el momento porque la cambie por una mas grande y esta me quedo tirada.. como compro cargadores y todos se terminan rompiendo en la parte del terminal usb que va a la entrada de celular ya me canse de comprarlos, y queria experimentar un poco con esta fuente a ver que salia, pero me surgieron muchas dudas que se las comento abajo.
> 
> 1- como sabe el celular cuando la bat esta al 100% que tiene que dejar de cargar? osea de tirar voltaje y amperios, ese circuito esta en el celular o en el cargador?
> 
> ...



Buenos días.

1 - Ten en cuenta que hoy día los Celulares (Móviles) son muy inteligentes ,  y hablan continuamente con la Batería, cuando ésta está completamente cargada le dice al Celular (Móvil) oye tu, no me des más tensión que ya estoy llena. 

2 - El hecho de que la Batería pueda llegar a dar 30Amp, no significa que cuando conectes algo va dar esos 30Amp, recuerda la Ley de Ohm (I = V/R). Piensa en la Batería del Auto, ésta puede ser de 60Amp (o más), pero si conectas una Lámpara de 12 Vatios la Batería solo dará 1Amp. (I.V = Vatios)

3 - Tu no tienes que regular nada, eso lo hará el Celular (Móvil), recuerda que son muy inteligentes . Aunque nunca está de más poner un limitador de intensidad o un pequeño Fusible.

4 - Pues aquí me has pillado, nunca he visto lo que comentas 

Sal U2


----------



## palurdo (Feb 12, 2017)

dUBBAIN dijo:


> Hola buenas a todos, tengo una fuente atx que esta sin uso por el momento porque la cambie por una mas grande y esta me quedo tirada.. como compro cargadores y todos se terminan rompiendo en la parte del terminal usb que va a la entrada de celular ya me canse de comprarlos, y queria experimentar un poco con esta fuente a ver que salia, pero me surgieron muchas dudas que se las comento abajo.
> 
> 1- como sabe el celular cuando la bat esta al 100% que tiene que dejar de cargar? osea de tirar voltaje y amperios, ese circuito esta en el celular o en el cargador?
> 
> ...



Añadiendo a lo que ha dicho miguelus:

1 y 2: Un teléfono móvil o celular, tiene normalmente una batería de litio. No puedes conectar 5V sin más a la batería y esperar que se cargue. La batería requiere primero una carga limitada en corriente hasta que alcanza 4V, y después una carga limitada en tensión de 4.2V.  Los teléfonos antiguos cortan la carga de la batería cuando una vez la batería alcanza 4.2V, va consumiendo menos corriente hasta un punto que consume muy poca corriente. Ahí está cargada más o menos al 95%. Los teléfonos actuales no se fijan demasiado en que la corriente alcance un determinado valor, sino que la batería baja hasta una corriente, y tan pronto la batería está cargada al 100% la corriente comienza a subir de nuevo, algo que el móvil detecta y así corta la carga. Por otra parte, es algo más seguro porque fijarse en un valor prefijado hace que conforme la batería envejezca puede no llegar a bajar nunca tanto en corriente lo que provocaría que la batería del aparato se caliente hasta explotar (¿De qué nos suena esto?. Por otro lado, que la corriente llegado a un mínimo comience de nuevo a subir, es signo de que la energía entrante ya no va a ser usada para cargar la batería sino para otra cosa, como calentarla. Así un cargador puede dar por finalizada de forma segura la carga de una batería envejecida, aunque no haya llegado a una corriente mínima de valor establecido o no haya alcanzado 4.2V de voltaje final.

3- Simplificando muchísimo digamos que el teléfono internamente tiene una resistencia variable que ajusta permitiendo que pase mayor o menor corriente a la batería así que el cable pueda dar 30A no es especialmente importante solo para saber cuántos teléfonos puedes conectar a cargar al mismo tiempo. Por otro lado, una fuente ATX tiene como 10 cables rojos. Los 30A es la suma de corriente que aguantan todos los cables, pero un cable individual va a calentarse y no va a mantener los 5V si se pasa más de 4 o 5A dependiendo de su grosor.

4- Puedes usar el Vusb sin problemas para cargar un par de teléfonos, pero ten en cuenta que vas a tener que apagar la fuente desde el interruptor del panel trasero, el Vusb es el voltaje que usa la placa base para alimentar los periféricos USB mientras la torre está apagada, y qu permite por ejemplo encender la torre desde un teclado USB. Con los 5V principales, se puede apagar de forma remota con el cable PS_ON sin tener que apagar el interruptor trasero. Dependiendo de la fuente, puede que el Vusb tenga mejor o peor regulación que los 5V principales, pero servir hasta 2A sirve cualquiera de las dos salidas.


----------



## Scooter (Feb 12, 2017)

Como siempre veo confusión en los post anteriores en los conceptos básicos.

Que una fuente de tensión constante pueda dar seis billones de amperios no significa que los de si o si, solo significa que los puede dar... si la carga los pide. Así que puedes conectar tranquilamente un led con su resistencia a la fuente mas grande del universo. Solo tomará los 20mA que su circuito le permite.

No es lo mismo la capacidad de carga de una batería que se mide en A·h o mA·h que en el fondo son coulombios C, que la corriente que la batería puede entregar que se mide en A ni tampoco es lo mismo que la corriente de carga recomendada, ni tampoco es lo mismo que la corriente máxima ni l nominal. Por lo general hay tendencia a liarlos todos en uno solo. Guardan relación uno con el otro pero no directa, depende de la construcción de la batería.


----------



## dUBBAIN (Feb 12, 2017)

palurdo dijo:


> Los 30A es la suma de corriente que aguantan todos los cables, pero un cable individual va a calentarse y no va a mantener los 5V si se pasa más de 4 o 5A dependiendo de su grosor.
> 
> .



Gracias por tu respuesta al igual que Miguelus. 

Entonces si decís que se pasa mas de 4 o 5 A, como regulo que solo tire  1,5 o 2A?

mira si es como pienso yo, pongo este regulador es hasta 2A 




fijate si es bueno y comentame.. si no corregime


----------



## palurdo (Feb 13, 2017)

La parte para detectar el límite de corriente si que esta bien, alimentando el módulo desde Vusb, pero para desactivar la fuente si se pasa de esa corriente no basta con conectar la salida a PSON, debes de conectar al menos un biestable que pare la fuente. Así puedes implementar varios limitadores y que si cualquier de ellos se pasa de 2A, entonces apague la fuente.


----------



## juliangp (Feb 13, 2017)

dUBBAIN dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta al igual que Miguelus.
> 
> Entonces si decís que se pasa mas de 4 o 5 A, como regulo que solo tire  1,5 o 2A?
> 
> ...



Me parece que seguis sin entender el concepto que trataron de explicarte. Lo que regula la corriente de carga es el celular, no necesitas ningun limitador de corriente. Mientras la fuente sea de mas de 0.5A que es estándar USB el celular va a cargar (aunque si queremos utilizar la configuración que dijo miguelus para asegurar una carga estándar, es decir que el celular piense que esta conectado a su cargador de serie, vas a necesitar una fuente que pueda dar unos 1.2A o más dependiendo el teléfono).

Conclusión: Conectá la fuente a un cable USB cuidando la polaridad, hace la configuración de miguelus y todo va a funcionar correctamente!


----------



## dUBBAIN (Feb 13, 2017)

juliangp dijo:


> Me parece que seguis sin entender el concepto que trataron de explicarte. Lo que regula la corriente de carga es el celular, no necesitas ningun limitador de corriente. Mientras la fuente sea de mas de 0.5A que es estándar USB el celular va a cargar (aunque si queremos utilizar la configuración que dijo miguelus para asegurar una carga estándar, es decir que el celular piense que esta conectado a su cargador de serie, vas a necesitar una fuente que pueda dar unos 1.2A o más dependiendo el teléfono).
> 
> Conclusión: Conectá la fuente a un cable USB cuidando la polaridad, hace la configuración de miguelus y todo va a funcionar correctamente!



Lo que no entiendo es a cuantos amperes va a cargar si no le pongo un regulador ... como se cuanto va a demandar de A la bateria?


----------



## analogico (Feb 13, 2017)

dUBBAIN dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es a cuantos amperes va a cargar si no le pongo un regulador ... como se cuanto va a demandar de A la bateria?



el regulador esta adentro del celular


----------



## palurdo (Feb 13, 2017)

Porque si el interfaz de carga es USB, por diseño no va a demandar más de lo que permite el estándar, que es 0.5A para dispositivos normales y 1A para los de alto consumo.

Por otro lado, el limitador de corriente no es tan mala idea, aunque por lo normal no es necesario. Si pasa algo y el teléfono se cortocircuita, la fuente está preparada para eso. Pero si tiene un comportamiento anómalo y consume más de 5A sin que quede cortocircuitado, ese cable se va a calentar. Pero es algo excepcional y que si pasa, te vas a preocupar más por lo que le pueda pasar al teléfono averiado que el hecho de que a un cable se le derrita el plástico. Pero una limitación de corriente, sea o no estrictamente necesaria, es algo bueno.


----------



## dUBBAIN (Feb 13, 2017)

palurdo dijo:


> Porque si el interfaz de carga es USB, por diseño no va a demandar más de lo que permite el estándar, que es 0.5A para dispositivos normales y 1A para los de alto consumo.
> 
> Por otro lado, el limitador de corriente no es tan mala idea, aunque por lo normal no es necesario. Si pasa algo y el teléfono se cortocircuita, la fuente está preparada para eso. Pero si tiene un comportamiento anómalo y consume más de 5A sin que quede cortocircuitado, ese cable se va a calentar. Pero es algo excepcional y que si pasa, te vas a preocupar más por lo que le pueda pasar al teléfono averiado que el hecho de que a un cable se le derrita el plástico. Pero una limitación de corriente, sea o no estrictamente necesaria, es algo bueno.



Bien gracias por la info, por ultimo hablando de celulares de gama media-alta, necesitariamos 2,5V a el pin D+ del usb hembra, y 2V al D-. 

entonces este circuito estaria bien para generar esos resultados?







asi estaria sacando unos 1.5A finales aproximados no? ayudenme con los calculos de resultados que estoy en dudas si estan correctos  ah y eviten el paint sin tiempo


----------



## miguelus (Feb 13, 2017)

dUBBAIN dijo:


> Lo que no entiendo es a cuantos amperes va a cargar si no le pongo un regulador ... como se cuanto va a demandar de A la bateria?



Buenas noches.

Lee los Post anteriores y  no te "Comas el Coco", recuerda que hoy en día los Celulares (Móviles) son muy inteligentes , del tema de la carga ya se encarga la circuitería interna, tu no necesitas hacer nada (solo sentarte a esperar).

Mira el Post #7

Sal U2


----------



## Alkotan (Feb 13, 2017)

dUBBAIN dijo:


> Bien gracias por la info, por ultimo hablando de celulares de gama media-alta, necesitariamos 2,5V a el pin D+ del usb hembra, y 2V al D-.
> 
> entonces este circuito estaria bien para generar esos resultados?
> 
> ...



¿De dónde has sacado ese esquema? con esa configuración no te funcionará.

Buenas noches


----------



## juliangp (Feb 13, 2017)

Si buscas en el foro segun DOSMETROS vas a encontrar la configuracion adecuada para cargar diferentes celulares, sino a desarmar cargadores rotos jaja. Por otra parte estaría bueno hacer una especie de recopilación en una tabla de las diferentes configuraciones mas allá de lo que ya se encuentra presente en el foro y a partir de eso hacer una especie de cargador inteligente que reconozca el tipo de celular conectado aunque eso ya me supera.

Saludos


----------



## analogico (Feb 13, 2017)

palurdo dijo:


> Por otro lado, el limitador de corriente no es tan mala idea, aunque por lo normal no es necesario. Si pasa algo y el teléfono se cortocircuita, la fuente está preparada para eso. Pero si tiene un comportamiento anómalo y consume más de 5A sin que quede cortocircuitado, ese cable se va a calentar. Pero es algo excepcional y que si pasa .



con un fusible de 2A por puerto


----------



## palurdo (Feb 13, 2017)

analogico dijo:


> con un fusible de 2A por puerto


Si, es la solución típica en las mobos, un fusible reseteable de polímero de 2A.


----------



## angelnajera (Jul 28, 2017)

He estado leyendo todo lo de esta pregunta, pero me asalta una duda: No siempre voy a cargar un celular, sino que podría cargar directamente una batería, o en el caso de unos nuevos dispositivos que usan batería de celular y no muestran el estado de la carga, además de que no se que tan confiable sea el regulador de carga en ellos. En estos casos, no se hace necesario un limitador de corriente para evitar daño a la batería?. Por otra parte, como podría implementar un indicador de carga que me avisara cuando la batería esté cargada?.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 28, 2017)

angelnajera dijo:


> He estado leyendo todo lo de esta pregunta, pero me asalta una duda:


Pues muy bien


angelnajera dijo:


> No siempre voy a cargar un celular, sino que podría cargar directamente una batería,


No deberías hacer eso así sin mas puedes destruir la batería, el cargador o ambos.


angelnajera dijo:


> o en el caso de unos nuevos dispositivos que usan batería de celular y no muestran el estado de la carga,


Que no muestren no significa nada, deberían de tener un circuito de control de carga aunque no muestren nada.


angelnajera dijo:


> además de que no se que tan confiable sea el regulador de carga en ellos.


Ni yo ni nadie, a saber lo que llevan dentro


angelnajera dijo:


> En estos casos, no se hace necesario un limitador de corriente para evitar daño a la batería?.


Se supone que lo llevan


angelnajera dijo:


> Por otra parte, como podría implementar un indicador de carga que me avisara cuando la batería esté cargada?.


Eso es muy complicado así sin mas sin saber si ya lo llevan; se pueden interferir ambos circuitos"


----------



## angelnajera (Jul 28, 2017)

Yo he visto en cargadores de baterías recargables, un led que está en verde cuando está cargando, y en rojo cuando la batería está totalmente cargada. A eso me refiero con el indicador de carga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 28, 2017)

2 segundos de Buscador !


----------



## interhaz (Jul 28, 2017)

Hola, yo tengo una fuente trabajando así hace mucho, es verdad que los celulares de gama alta tienen el regulador de corriente interno y también es verdad que algunos NO. hay un ic que lo trae la mayoría de celulares chinos y algunos gama media PT116 el cual sufre por la transmitancia(termino que aprendí en este foro).
Los celulares que vienen para cargadores con menos de 1Amp van a sufrir con una carga de este tipo(lo digo porque dañe varios comenzando a usar esta fuente. Desde ya les digo que no voy a entrar en discusión con ninguno porque no se mucho de formulas eléctricas    y estoy hablando por mi experiencia. La mejor solución es tomar unos puertos para carga de 1Amp, otros para 2Amp y otros sin limitación de corriente para algunas tablet, limitando la corriente con resistencias que puede conseguir en los mismo teléfonos. Yo usé para 1Amp resistencia de 0,47ohm, para 2Amp 0.20ohm, todas en serie con una resistencia fusible marcada con un cero y son de color blanco. Espero  le sirva de algo mi experiencia.


----------



## nycomtech (Oct 9, 2017)

Hola amigos del foro!!, me interesó mucho lo que estaban debatiendo, carga con fuentes de pc, a 5v y mi pregunta es: cuantos puertos usb como máximo podría instalar con una fuente de 250-300- a 450 watts¿? y si, si o si, debiera conectar las resistencias de 56k y 64K en cada puerto usb, osea de la manera que mostró Miguelus en la foto de su circuito, muchas gracias por sus respuestas ..


----------



## gevv (Oct 18, 2017)

hola, información de conexión USB

(pdf página 156)


----------



## nycomtech (Oct 19, 2017)

Muchas gracias gevv por la data, se ve muy interesante,cuando tenga un poco de tiempo le doy una buena leida, espero encontrar la solucion a mis dudas, un abrazo


----------



## Ygor D (Oct 10, 2018)

buenas compañeros, no soy experto pero tengo una duda que me ronda la cabeza;
mi fuente que tengo conectada a mi pc es de 1200w certificada gold.
si tomo una salida de 5v que conecta los periféricos no habrá problemas para cargar celulares o tablets.
a 12v da una amperaje maximo de 100A
y a 5v un total de


----------

